# 2 Eggs in San Diego



## Egg Drop (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello,
My name is Tom and I live in North San Diego County. Four and a half years ago I decided to replace my 510 (I rolled it down a hill sideways) with a newer affordable Nissan. The NX seemed like a good choice, cheep to buy, same affordable parts as a Sentra and a more aerodynamic body style for good gas mileage. I bought a Super Black 1991 NX 1600 base model with no options, unless power mirrors are an option. I upgraded the worn out suspension with some very stiff lowering springs, KYB struts (the cheep ones) and a set of Chinese 17" wheels and tires. I also installed a Pioneer AM/FM/CD player with four low end Pioneer speakers. E-bay is great!.
$1,250 Car
$250 Springs
$250 Struts
$500 Wheels and Tires
$200 Stereo
So for a total of about $2500 I have been using it as a daily driver for the past four and a half years. I have put some money into maintenance by replacing stock components as they wore out.
Brake pads, rotor, brake shoes, spark plugs, water pump, radiator, alternator, starter, fuel pump, CV's, ball joints, steering rack and alignment.
I have enjoyed the car and thrown it into many turns, I am sure the gas mileage is good, even though the analog odometer on the digital dash is broken. So what's wrong Tom? I am glad you asked. Here is my problem, I keep reading about the NX 2000. Rear disc brakes, ABS, T-Tops, 30 more HP from the famous SR20 engine, fog lights, A/C, power windows, power door locks, cruise control, tilt column, limited slip differential. These are all things I wanted for my little 1600, but the engine swap alone requires a major modification to the wiring harness. So I started looking for a NX2000, and I drove a few, but I did not want to do a lot of work just to get it back into driving condition, and the prices seemed high. Well last week I found a 1992 NX 2000 fully loaded with all the options and I bought it. The Super Black paint is much nicer than my old NX and the interior is a major upgrade as well. Now I just have to switch over the stereo, suspension and wheels to I can have my cake and eat it too. And I finally get to join this forum
Tom
























P.S. I have been thinking about some purchases and could use some help from more experienced members.
1. Where can I get a stock lower air dam spoiler? Please don't say the dealer, I am afraid of the big bad dealer, even though I used to sell Nissan's for a living in the 1980's I am a cheep skate and afraid to hear the price from the nice man at the parts counter. I would consider an aftermarket, but they seem to go up higher towards the turn signals and I want to leave that part alone.
2. Is the stainless steel header on e-bay legal for California SMOG?


----------



## Egg Drop (Sep 7, 2009)

*New wheels and tires for the 2000*

I bought some new wheels for the 2000 with the new Yokohama S Drive tires, they got good reviews.


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

1. Check out some of the vendors here, or check on nissanclub.com or sr20forum.com. We own these sites.
2. Probably not. Just inquire to find out if it comes with a sticker or not like the K&N one does.

Nadeem


----------



## Egg Drop (Sep 7, 2009)

*Thanks Nadeem *

Thanks Nadeem,
Here is the engine compartment, not much room here compared to the base 1600 I have been driving.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Car looks MINT!! Good luck on your upgrades..


----------



## Egg Drop (Sep 7, 2009)

*For Sale 1992 NX2000 in San Diego, loaded with original window sticker*

1992 Nissan NX 2000, Super Black exterior with black interior, loaded, original window sticker. 2.0 liter SR20DE 4 cylinder engine, 140 HP with 5 speed manual transmission. A/C, power windows, power door locks, power side mirrors, cruise control, T-tops with bags, fog lights, leather wrapped steering wheel and shift knob, Pioneer AM/FM CD player with four stock size Pioneer speakers, two in doors and two in back. Factory four wheel disc brakes with ABS. Tile steering wheel column. Limited slip differential. Two sets of wheels and tires, stock factory wheels and 17” after market black with Yokohama S-Drive tires. Not modded, stock suspension, stock engine, wiring harness stock, not chopped for stereo. Now for the bad, transmission problem, I can drive it, but it grinds and does not go into fifth gear anymore. $1,500 in receipts from new Exedy clutch disc, pressure plate, CV axle and clutch cable work done at the best Nissan only shop in North San Diego County. Putting a new clutch in it did not solve the problem! Passenger side power window goes down fine, but needs help going back up. A/C and heater do not work, never tried to fix them, San Diego weather is pretty nice all year long. Various small dents and scratches. Leather shift knob is ripped and there is a crack in the dash. Body molding is off passenger door, I have the piece, needs double sided tape. One of the aftermarket 17” wheels is cracked and the tire has a bubble. 188,XXX miles, I have owned the car for about two years, it had 160,XXX miles when I got it and I changed the oil every 3,000 miles with Castrol GTX High Mileage and a Fram orange filter. I have never had to touch the engine, except for new spark plugs. New catalytic converter to pass smog test. The front spoiler was broken, so I got a nice used one and had it painted and mounted, nice now. This car is twenty years old and is loaded with the factory window sticker, getting hard to find, clean title in hand, registered till April. $2,500 OBO
Tom (760) 809-8409 Cell


----------

